#ubuntu-ec2 2010-02-11
<natea> anyone know what might be causing this error on Ubuntu Karmic? http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/284ae84d98ca3fd5/0df21c48c1f42489?show_docid=0df21c48c1f42489
<natea> it's preventing me from installing any new packages on my system
<natea> class EC2Init():  SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<natea> soren: inspecting the __init__.py file, it looks like you wrote this code?
<natea> erichammond: ping
